# Back In BC!



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Well i'm back in BC now! Finally get to change my location back to Chilliwack  

It was a LONG move but had some nice nice friends who were willing to drive out from maple ridge to help with the move.. thank god.. cause it was certainly long.

Brought my shrimp tank.. just a little 10 gallon which had to withstand a good 24 hours of travel and sleep...

Saw a couple guys that did not make it but for the most part i think the cherry shrimp did well .

Shawn


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back, enjoy Chiliwack.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Shawn, if you make it to Vancouver, I've got some Painted Fire Reds with your name on it !

Welcome Back!

Stuart


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome back Shawn!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) OH HEY! Thought you were gonna plan on a coffee trip with us in the lower mainland!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back to BC.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back to civilization.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back Shawn.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back! I've been driving out to chilliwack every Wednesday. If you need something when your settled lemme know. I can drive stuarts shrimp out.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Welcome back! I've been driving out to chilliwack every Wednesday. If you need something when your settled lemme know. I can drive stuarts shrimp out.


I think this is a good excuse for some of us to go visit u Shawn  welcome back


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back to BC, shawn...


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back to BC


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

hey Shawn welcome back to bc..


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

awww thanks guys good to be back  

Might have to take you up on your offer stuart.. gotta get setup first.  

Thanks April, will for sure let ya know once i'm setup then i can get those little guys


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

welcome home!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad you had a safe move Shawn..Welcome back !


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Glad to see you settled back in BC  Welcome


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Shawn I assume you were from BC originally, moved to Calgary and now back home again. Never met you yet but look forward to meeting in October.
Cheers Laurie


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Welcome back to Beautiful BC.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Shawn,
welcome back

give me a call on Friday Mike
604535 063


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

booooo urns


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome to Chilliwack haha


----------

